
848 ft/sq Home in Sunnyvale Sells for $2MM, setting new price ft/sq record - Bitcoin_McPonzi
https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/03/02/sunnyvale-home-shatters-new-record-with-enormous-price-tag/
======
guy_c
That house is a small single storey building with only a ratio 33% internal
floor space vs plot size _.

Here is what $2m house looks like it good neighbourhood of Tokyo
[https://www.homes.co.jp/kodate/b-75250036569/](https://www.homes.co.jp/kodate/b-75250036569/)
2100 sqft (195.75m²) of internal floor space squeezed on to a plot that is
only 960 sqft (89.26m²). That is 218% ratio.

Is that the typical building density in Silicon Valley? If so, then not
surprising it is so expensive. In Tokyo that plot might get divided into 3 and
three good size family homes built on it.

_ From the satellite view on Google Maps it would appear this building uses
only a third of the land of its plot. So maybe plot is about 2550 sq ft.

------
rmason
I view this as a $1.8 million dollar tax for owning a home in Silicon Valley.
The average house in Michigan sold in 2017 for $118 per square foot or a
little over $100K for a house that size. Even in a nice affluent Michigan
suburb with great schools I couldn't see paying over double that amount.

I was just out in the Valley a few weeks ago. Absolutely love it out there but
that's just crazy. As usual I think DHH put it best in a tweet:

[https://twitter.com/dhh/status/969684080185950208](https://twitter.com/dhh/status/969684080185950208)

------
chmaynard
The size of the house is irrelevant. It will almost certainly be torn down.
The sad thing is that the buyer will be building their dream house in a vast
sea of tract housing and ugly commercial strips. Oh, and one orchard.

------
DrScump
To be fair, it's freshly painted, and the water heater was just replaced last
year.

